

ESO video of a gas cloud to be torn apart by black hole at center of Milky Way - wavephorm
http://www.eso.org/public/videos/eso1151a/

======
ew
The best part of all of this is that it's already happened... about 28,000
years ago!

Remember that our telescopes can only pick up what they can see, and they can
only see light that has reached us.

------
wavephorm
Youtube video at: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFLkewQIzoA>

